# Risk factors for first trimester miscarriage



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Risk factors for first trimester miscarriage -results from a UK-population-based case-control study*

_
* N Maconochie,aa Department of Epidemiology and Population Health, London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, London, UKN Maconochie, Department of Epidemiology and Population Health, London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, Keppel Street, London WC1E 7HT, UK. Email [email protected]

* P Doyle, S Prior,R Simmons - aa Department of Epidemiology and Population Health, London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, London, UK_

*
PDF Version (takes a few seconds to load)*
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/pdf/10.1111/j.1471-0528.2006.01193.x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Acknowledgements from the Authors of the document*
We would like to thank Ruth Bender Atik and Barbara Hepworth-Jones of the Miscarriage Association, whose helpful suggestions and comments at every stage of the study have been invaluable. The project was funded by the National Lottery Community Fund (through the Miscarriage Association) and by the Miscarriage Association.


----------

